# Females in heat?



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,
First of all, I hope I am posting this to the right board. 
I just wanted to know at about what age did your female start her first heat cycle? How long did it last? Or does it usually last? If you used diapers, did she chew them off? My girl is going on 7 months. We wanted to let her get through her first heat cycle before getting her fixed because we have been told it would be better for her growth and development. However, we need to decide quickly if we will be able to get through this phase or if we should just get her fixed and not worry about going through this and hope it doesn't affect her. (And just to clarify, no she hasn't gone in heat yet)

Thank you 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

My girls normally have their first heat cycle at 8 months, I have however had one wait until she was a year old.

A couple have worn the panties well others not so much. I dont have carpet now so I it's actually just easier for me to have a mop handy.

If at all possible I like waiting until they are about two and finished growing before spaying.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma went into heat at about 10 months old and again 6 months later. We use the panties with no issues. Lasts maybe 3 ish weeks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine are usually around the 10 month age, though some of my previous shepherds came in around 8 months. 

Usually lasts 3 weeks, but I keep my girls away from the boys for 4+ weeks. Look for swelling and licking. MOST blow their coats (shed) around 4-6 weeks before coming in (LB is just starting to blow her coat so I know I have another month or so. She just turned 10 months).


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mine was around 8-10 months....didn't use anything as she kept herself clean. Yes, a few small blood spots here and there but nothing which has ruined any carpeting or flooring.

I was currently waiting until 2 before thinking about spaying but now I think I will wait longer.

About 3 weeks duration, I believe....two weeks or less of noticeable discharge with it starting off more red and then turning lighter in color (pinkish or more watery red color) as the estrus cycle advances. I think you might notice your bitch urinating more while on walks or outside....I believe this is due to marking as her urine will contain pheromones to let the males know her current condition.

A swelling of her vulva should be very apparent when she starts to cycle accompanied by her licking herself in that area more than usual. I also noticed a mood change of sorts....ours gets very "lovey dovey" during her heat....I have heard different mood changes or none at all, observed by others.

I think Betty might have some sage advice...allowing your bitch to get to a fuller maturity level ( 2 years ) before spaying......I think I will wait even longer....maybe 4-5 years.

The biggest "inconvenience" of her heat cycle is making certain she doesn't get impregnated as the gentleman callers do show up at the fence during her heat. However, this really is rather minor as she is always monitored but especially so when she is in heat.

Perhaps, we are lucky as now she has been through two heat cycles and it basically is a nonevent.

SuperG


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My girls have always gone in when they were older. They tend to go in around 13-16mo. I've had a female go in as late as 18/19mo so it just depends on the female. 

First week will be mostly blood, second week will be a lighter discharge and she is at peak time for fertilization as she ovulates, and then she will continue to discharge for about a week longer. It can be different with every female. Some females have split heats or silent heats so make sure to educate yourself properly before letting your female go in heat. Walk her on leash and do not leave her with other dogs or outside unattended.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, I needed this topic as well. My girl will be one year next month and no heat yet. Actually talked to the vet this morning on this. Glad to see some were after one year. I was starting to get worried a little.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To refer to Zeeva's post on "Are GSD people serious people?" I think the responses to this thread show that all of us are pretty serious about our dogs, considering the title of this thread that could easily have been interpreted otherwise, like a CL post.  
Sorry, just being bored after being stuck with the flu for a week now.
Back to the original thread, over.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

They can go into heat anywhere from 6 months to 18 months. Some of it is just bloodlines as well, some lines are slower to mature so heat would be later. Mine tend to come in closer to 10ish months. The reproductive organs regulate growth. When spay/neutered before growth stops, you tend to see taller, lanky dogs. As a general rule, 18-24 months is when most of the growing is done and spay/neuter is done. 

Heat cycles are different for every bitch, and every heat cycle in that bitch can be different as well. There are also split heats. My bitch's heats were also shorter when she was young, then they got longer, now back to short.

Dr's Foster and Smith has some nice bloomers, just use a human pad in them. Some people use boys underpants. Whether she tries to take them off, some do, some dont.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> To refer to Zeeva's post on "Are GSD people serious people?" I think the responses to this thread show that all of us are pretty serious about our dogs, considering the title of this thread that could easily have been interpreted otherwise, like a CL post.
> Sorry, just being bored after being stuck with the flu for a week now.
> Back to the original thread, over.



I would like to say...since you opened this can of worms....I used incredible discipline not to launch a few smartass comments regarding the title of this thread.....Hmmmmmm...maybe owning GSDs over my life has made me more serious.....????...no way....not gonna happen.

SuperG


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

10 months old. seamed like it lasted FOR EV ERRRR!! I only say this because I also own an intact male and I had to play musical dogs. It actually lasted about 2 weeks. She dripped quite a bit of blood and was relegated to the out door kennel for most of the cycle.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Emma is now in the second heat cycle. First started at about 9 1/2 months the second 15 months. We have waited for her to complete the second cycle before spaying her. Her cycle started with pretty heavy bleeding so she had s to have diaper and pads in the house. Oter wekk from the start of the cycle we would not let her off the leash or near dog parks for about 4 weeks at least to prevent suitors. Her cycle is pretty heavy and pad had to be changed 3 times a day. She was fine with panties and only remove them once. We use two paris to be able to change and keep those clean all time to avoid complications, smell and potential uti.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

13 months here. Pretty light discharge, but it lasted about 3 weeks so it was a little annoying. She likes her panties that she wears. She did blow coat a few weeks before it began


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. I was starting to think Bella was going into her first heat cycle. She is about 2 weeks shy of 7 months. From the sounds of it; 8-10 months seems "normal". we are going to try and get thru this. I know it will do her some good. So wish us luck. 
Thanks again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## terisita (Jan 8, 2014)

My female, Leila has just gone into her first heat at 10 months. she is off her food, whining and needy. she is also scratching her coat a lot. she is also bleeding and drips all over. we have another male GSD at 7 months; but they are apart for now. this is my first experience as well with a female in heat.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva will be 14 mo. on Friday and I'm still waiting for her first heat. She has a vet appt. on Friday so maybe I'll get some insight as to when she will have her first heat cycle.....


----------

